# My Green Thumb



## tbow388 (May 6, 2013)

I guess my green thumb is getting better.

Found these in the bed of my truck this last week.












I guess its time to clean out the bed!!!


----------



## cat-face timber (May 8, 2013)

I have seen that before.

When I worked in the Log Woods, I would lay the seeder down in the back of the pickup and some of the seeds would leak out.

Well they grew on the Diesel soaked plywood that was in every woods pickup.

Amazing how stuff grows like that!

Transplant whatever that is and see how good it grows


----------

